# New all-wheel-drive motorcycle



## NaeKid

The Rokon has been virtually the only all-wheel-drive motorcycle for the past 40+ years. A new product has just been shown off at the biggest European motorcycle show (it might even be the biggest in the world - EICMA).

http://www.zigwheels.com/news-features/news/iar-unveils-brutus-bike-at-eicma-2012/14833/



> Italjet founder Leopoldo Tartarini's son Alessandro's Italian company IAR has unveiled a bike called Brutus, that he has dubbed an SUV on two wheels, at the EICMA 2012 in Milan.The senior Tartarini has designed the Mahindra Mojo, incidentally.
> 
> Brutus features a beefy body and massive tyres and is powered by a single-cylinder 4-stroke, 4-valve 750cc electronic injection engine producing 45PS of power. The engine is mated to a two-speed automatic (CVT), with a reverse gear for the snow and sidecar versions. Speed isn't Brutus' forte but it's a go-anywhere bike tailored for off-road terrain such as sand and snow.
> 
> It can be customised according to the user's needs as well. The bike's snow kit includes rear track and header assembly comprising of skis and steering. There is also a sidecar option.


More stories can be found on the 'net about this, another one is at: http://www.twowheelsblog.com/tag/iar



> One of the most sought-after models at the 70th edition of EICMA exhibition in Milan was the Brutus 750 EI (not to be confused with the American brand producing electric motorcycles), which was on display as a 'surprise guest' at the Pelpi International booth. This impressive motorcycle is described alternatively as both "the link between quad-bikes and motorcycles" and "the SUV on two wheels," and finding yourself in front of this thing in all of its majesty (and with a set of tires which is very impressive in size) you cannot help but agree with both definitions.
> 
> The Brutus was designed by Alessandro Tartarini (son of Leopoldo, founder of Italian manufacturer Italjet) and offers several features that make it a true 'one-of-a-kind' piece in motorcycling. The bike has been built to face any type of surface, and is powered by a 750 cc DOHC single-cylinder engine with 4 valves and electronic fuel injection, which promises enough power and 'drag' to effortlessly switch from asphalt to sand, to gravel and even snow. This unit is coupled with a 2-speed automatic transmission (CVT), plus the 'reverse' for for both snow and sidecar versions.
> 
> The Brutus can be customized with several accessories designed to meet the specific needs of every customer), including the 'snow kit' (which provides for a cingulate at the rear and skis at the front, for the steering), sidecar, tow bar, winch kit, fire kit and generator, although other dedicated accessories are currently under development.


Anybody else interested in something like this, if it becomes available in North America?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Awesome! If only it were a diesel. Would love to give it a test drive!


----------



## cnsper

That would be awesome for the tundra of the northern areas. All they need to do is change the wheels so that they are hollow rims for carrying extra fuel or water in them.


----------



## Sentry18

I both want and NEED that snow version of that bad boy. I could put it on the back of my Tahoe as a back up vehicle in winter time. Love it!


----------



## Domeguy

Yes . .it looks great . . .but my rokon cost me $2000, and a new one is about 5K . . . this one looks alot more expensive then that . . And, i can fix anything on the rokon , , 

Is this a 2-wheel drive . .??? i don't think it is . .


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

thought about putting on a set of maxxtraxx on my trike........plus figure out the front ski setup and we'd be set...









next would be figurin' out how to make the ol' lady's bike 2 wheel drive........

....that Rokon has givin' me a couple of ideaz.........


----------



## NaeKid

Domeguy said:


> Yes . .it looks great . . .but my rokon cost me $2000, and a new one is about 5K . . . this one looks alot more expensive then that . . And, i can fix anything on the rokon , ,
> 
> Is this a 2-wheel drive . .??? i don't think it is . .


I love the idea of the Rokon - there is a dealer for them not far from my house. My only issue with the Rokon is that it is listed here in Canada as being for trails only. That Brutus is being listed as being a go-anywhere, any road, any trail motorbike - so I can licence it and ride it around town and down to the fishing hole and such. Kind of like a 2wd version of my own KLR650, but, with a slightly bigger motor on it.

It doesn't describe the sidecar as having a powered wheel like the Ural, but, if it does, that would be one serious contender for the ultimate in motorbikes ...


----------



## ZoomZoom

I'm with Domeguy. It appears to be rear-wheel drive only.

I have those tires on one of my off-road vehicles. They will get you where you need to go, in any ground conditions.


----------



## Fn/Form

From the post Title I half-expected to see a Russsian Ural.





Motorcycles can often go where ATVs can't. But you better know your terrain before operating at any speed. ;-) Fence lines, partial fence lines, guy wires, unexpected ruts and sinkholes can break your neck.


----------



## whisperingwinds

I like that snow kit on it. Wonder what the cost would be?


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler

Fn/form
That is a Russian ural.


----------



## christiniawd

Check out this All Wheel Drive Motorcycle the US military Special forces are using. It is more of a contemporary AWD bike.

www.christini.com

http://www.army.mil/article/91807/1...ilities_of_motorcycles__ATVs_during_NIE_13_1/


----------



## NaeKid

That's kinda cool - and - there is a dealer here in town for them.

This weekend is the Calgary Motorcycle Show - I hope to swing a leg over one of them there!


----------



## Jarhead0311

Think I'll stick with my V Strom.


----------



## NaeKid

I checked out a couple of those Christini's at the Calgary Motorcycle Show on the weekend. They looked very well built with great welding on the frame to put it all together. Would really love to take one for a ride. Wonder how well they would do on ice and snow on the highways.

Oh, wait.

Are they street-legal as well?


----------



## NaeKid

Jarhead0311 said:


> Think I'll stick with my V Strom.


Nice lookin' bike there - and - you even have offroad tires on it, not like most of the V-Stroms I see with the street-treads!


----------



## ihaveMANHIDE

My 2006 chevy duramax diesel! Screw motorcycles when bugging out. You need to have some protection from people trying to get at you.


----------

